# I have my NIE number, but not my card



## Lemoncurd76 (Oct 15, 2016)

My husband and I still have NIE numbers from living in Spain 12 years ago. We have misplaced our cards though.
I do have the police certificate, but it's in my maiden name.

Do we need to go and do the whole process again? And would I need to do this anyway since I have changed my surname, or would I keep the same number even after marriage.

Thanks in advance for any advice


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Your NIE remains for life. What do you mean by card? The NIE is just a number that tracks you for financial things. You don't need a card


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

12 years is round about the time that Spain stopped issuing resident's cards to EU citizens in Spain, so probably the OP is referring to that.

This would be no longer valid anyway.


----------



## Lemoncurd76 (Oct 15, 2016)

Thanks! So I just continue with my old NIE number. And does anyone know if it matters that my surname has changed?

Someone told me that they had a NIE number 'card'. I thought it was strange as I never remembered having a card.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

You don't state what your plans are and why you are now looking into this, but assuming that you plan to return to live in Spain, you should bring whatever evidence you have of your existing NIE, and also the documentary proof of the name change.
Then when you apply for whatever residency document you will need / be able to get, your NIE should stay the same and the new document (probably a TIE unless you can get the EU certificate before the UK drops out) will show your new surname.


----------



## Lemoncurd76 (Oct 15, 2016)

Overandout said:


> You don't state what your plans are and why you are now looking into this, but assuming that you plan to return to live in Spain, you should bring whatever evidence you have of your existing NIE, and also the documentary proof of the name change.
> Then when you apply for whatever residency document you will need / be able to get, your NIE should stay the same and the new document (probably a TIE unless you can get the EU certificate before the UK drops out) will show your new surname.


Thanks so much for the reply!
Yes, we are coming to live in BCN area this summer


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I used to have an NIE card. They did used to exist, I can't remember when though. Probably more than 20 years ago...


An American friend who used to live in Madrid and later Barcelona in the late 80's/ early 90's, has just verified her NIE in Granada. She only needed to know her name! I suppose she produced a passport or some sort of ID so that they were able to check she was who she said she was, but she didn't need to produce any old paperwork with her NIE number, just give her full name


----------



## Lemoncurd76 (Oct 15, 2016)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I used to have an NIE card. They did used to exist, I can't remember when though. Probably more than 20 years ago...
> 
> 
> An American friend who used to live in Madrid and later Barcelona in the late 80's/ early 90's, has just verified her NIE in Granada. She only needed to know her name! I suppose she produced a passport or some sort of ID so that they were able to check she was who she said she was, but she didn't need to produce any old paperwork with her NIE number, just give her full name


Brilliant! I'll try that. It's worth a go. We are visiting spain next week, so I'll take everything with me and try then.


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

With all due respect. The NIE certificate from when it was first introduced about 30 years ago, I have mine dated 1989 in front of me now, has always been an A 4 piece of white paper 

The residencia (TIE) not issued to EU nationals after April 2007, was a plasticised card bearing a photo and a fingerprint. It was a legal ID. 

Non EU nationals still have that card. It last five years initially and then must be renewed every ten years

Post Brexit U.K. nationals as non EU nationals will probably be required to apply for a residencia card / TIE card


----------



## Lemoncurd76 (Oct 15, 2016)

Juan C said:


> With all due respect. The NIE certificate from when it was first introduced about 30 years ago, I have mine dated 1989 in front of me now, has always been an A 4 piece of white paper
> 
> The residencia (TIE) not issued to EU nationals after April 2007, was a plasticised card bearing a photo and a fingerprint. It was a legal ID.
> 
> ...


Thanks Juan, my white piece of paper from the police station is probably all I need then. I'll just check to see if my surname needs to be changed. Thanks!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Juan C said:


> With all due respect. The NIE certificate from when it was first introduced about 30 years ago, I have mine dated 1989 in front of me now, has always been an A 4 piece of white paper
> 
> The residencia (TIE) not issued to EU nationals after April 2007, was a plasticised card bearing a photo and a fingerprint. It was a legal ID.
> 
> ...


 I live in the Madrid area and always have done except for the first year in Catalonia. These things are often different from place to place. I too have been in Spain for more than 30 years and I never had a NIE certificate on a white A4 piece of paper. I had a small white card, not plastic (no cards were plastic then)
Nothing to do with residents card or TIE


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

I have my first residencia, dated June 1997. I was living here for about ten years before I applied for it 

It is 15 cms x 10 cms, it is dark red on outside (it’s a foldover like the old U.K. DL) bearing the words ‘ESPAÑA’ and TARJETA DE RESIDENCIA DE COMUNITÁRIO. There is some other wording which is too faded to read. 

The other side is white, has my NIE, and other details, a photo and a fingerprint. It also has a space to show the card holders under 18, Children. 

It was valid for five years


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Juan C said:


> I have my first residencia, dated June 1997. I was living here for about ten years before I applied for it
> 
> It is 15 cms x 10 cms, it is dark red on outside (it’s a foldover like the old U.K. DL) bearing the words ‘ESPAÑA’ and TARJETA DE RESIDENCIA DE COMUNITÁRIO. There is some other wording which is too faded to read.
> 
> ...


 I never had a white one of those, straight to blue - with a capital B on the front and then later a pink one I think.
Anyway, that's all in the past now and not much help to the OP


----------

